# Paunsaugant elk



## Bobuleta (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok I need major opinions I recieved a phone call from DWR stating they had a limited entry bull elk tag for the paunsaugant and was wondering if I wanted to take the tag I have till Monday morning to decide if I want it. I have been doing my research a lot on this unit and it turns out this unit just is not the place for bull elk? So I need any and all advice, do I turn it down and keep my points or take the tag and take my chances... This is an archery tag so keep in mind the hunts is 2 weeks away and I know nothing about this unit...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are elk there and there are big elk there, but if you don't know the unit why did you put into the draw for it? 

I'd turn the tag back in for someone that would appreciate the tag.


----------



## Bobuleta (Aug 1, 2015)

i know a lot of people that have been down there but if I would have known when draw results came back I would have had more time to check the unit out but DWR just called me yesterday asking me if I wanted it. So what I'm asking if there is elk in this unit I will go and successfully hunt it. With that said the research I have been doing 98% of the people that have hunted this unit wished they would have gave the tag back. Most people say this is great for buck deer but not so good for bull elk very hard to get into unless guided...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There was a 372 bull killed on the unit last year. 

There are big Bulls there. 

You could go and kill a good bull in that unit or you could spend your entire hunt without seeing an elk. 

Water might be good there this year. I didn't follow how much it has rained in southern Utah, since I didn't draw the pauns ML elk tag. 

If you do decide not to hunt it, don't put in again for it. The DWR/Landowners are on a mission to reduce the elk population in the unit.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

How may points do you have?


----------



## Bobuleta (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks all for your input I have 7 points for limited bull elk


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

7 points is a lot of points to put a hunt that you are not Familier with the area and haven't had the summer to scout it. If it were me, I would turn it in and start scouting every summer for what ever area you do decide to hunt in the future.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I was down there a couple weeks ago. It rained non-stop, and it's been raining there all summer. There is water everywhere, and everything is super green. My buddy saw a couple bulls standing on the road while we were there. I also came across a water hole with fresh elk tracks on it. Must have missed them by minutes. Unfortunately, that's the only time I've been there and wouldn't have a good opinion on the original question.


----------



## Bobuleta (Aug 1, 2015)

So with the points I have I probably shouldn't do it, this probably would be good for someone that has 1 or 2 points or love scenery lol I think I may tell them no thanks!!! Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

saw a bunch of cows this past weekend!! the bulls will soon join them


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, did you take the tag?

Even with 1 or 2 points I wouldn't have taken it knowing nothing about the area. If you take it your out of the draw for the next 5 years which really stinks.

So, were you willing to sacrifice 7 points and the next five years?


----------

